# Seachem Purigen and fertilizers



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Lousyweather said:


> Hello- first post here....:nerd:
> 
> Getting back in to the hobby after 20+ years away, and boy have things changed!
> 
> ...


got a Eheim 2215 don't use the carbon pads and in place use 250 of Purigen. then got a AC70 with 2 100 bags of Purigen in there also.. With all that purigen I also do dry ferts as well as a little excel from time to time but I have seen no good or bad in my tank with as much as I use


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Seachem claims that Purigen has little or no effect on removing plant nutrients, and based on my experience of using Purigen 24/7 in my planted tanks over the past 5 years, I believe you can rely on that claim.
I've never seen any negative effects.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

Lousyweather said:


> … I have 2 Eheim 2217 I will be using for filtration/circulation/CO2 injection. …


 Eheim 2217 are excellent canister filters. 
I would put on the bottom a foam first, then Purigen on it and then as much biological media as possible on top. 
How large aquarium?



patfat said:


> ...





discuspaul said:


> ...


 How often do you regenerate the Purigen?


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Edward said:


> Eheim 2217 are excellent canister filters.
> I would put on the bottom a foam first, then Purigen on it and then as much biological media as possible on top.
> How large aquarium?
> 
> ...



Last time I did it was little over a month ago but that was for the bags in my AC70 have touched the one on the 2215 since I did just put that in a week ago hence it was a new filter I added to the tank!!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I regenerate every 2-3 weeks when the Purigen beads get only light/medium brown, not dark brown, so that the beads return to their original off-white color more quickly in the bleach solution, and because I believe it extends their adsorption capacity for a longer period of time. I get more than a dozen re-charges without the Purigen losing its efficiency and needing to be replaced.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 25, 2016)

Edward said:


> Eheim 2217 are excellent canister filters.
> I would put on the bottom a foam first, then Purigen on it and then as much biological media as possible on top.
> How large aquarium?




Its a 75 gallon. CO2 controlled with a pH meter and solenoid combo (actually, have an electronic bubble controller, which will also be controlled by the same pH controller...love redundancy!). One 2217 is filled with filter media, and just provides circulation, the other 2217 will be similarly filled, but supplies water to the CO2 reactor, after which there is a Hydor 200w inline heater, then the water is returned to the tank via a spray bar. 
Was originally thinking guppies, but have moves on to class N Endlers (got an uncle into that, who talked me into it)....I kinda like the idea of propagating a species that might be extinct in its natural habitat, or unarguably on its way out.....


----------



## John M (Feb 20, 2016)

Don't quote me on this but I am sure I read somewhere that carbon pads are a bad idea for planted tanks. The remove too many good things from the water that the plants like. I run a 250ml bag of purigen in my sump and it keeps the water nice and clear.



discuspaul said:


> I regenerate every 2-3 weeks when the Purigen beads get only light/medium brown, not dark brown, so that the beads return to their original off-white color more quickly in the bleach solution, and because I believe it extends their adsorption capacity for a longer period of time. I get more than a dozen re-charges without the Purigen losing its efficiency and needing to be replaced.


Would it be wise to alternate 2 or more bags of purigen. I mean when one bag is being re-generated, I put in a fresh bag. Then once the re-generating bag is done, put it in the filter also? I am thinking that by the time the orignial fresh bag needs re-generated, the re-generated one still has a while to go?


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

John M said:


> Would it be wise to alternate 2 or more bags of purigen. I mean when one bag is being re-generated, I put in a fresh bag. Then once the re-generating bag is done, put it in the filter also? I am thinking that by the time the orignial fresh bag needs re-generated, the re-generated one still has a while to go?


That's the process I follow with mine. Seachem recommends that bags not in use should be stored in clean water as the beads can crack if they dry out after being wet. I put my alternate bag in a mason jar with distilled water when it's not in use.

Looks like I missed where you said you would have them both in. Yes, that is a good idea.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Regarding alternating bags of Purigen, I regularly kept 4 bags on the go in my discus tank- 1 in each of 2 filters (AC 110's) which I rotated for regeneration - 1 bag 1 week, the 2nd bag the following week, while the other 2 bags sat in conditioned fresh water after
re-charging in bleach solution.


----------

